# Help me find a glass top for a 40 breeder



## LostSouth (Jul 16, 2016)

I've not looked for them in quite a while, but you used to be able to buy the black hinge piece by itself. Then just cut or have cut the glass the way you want it.

Here you go

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13819


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

LostSouth said:


> I've not looked for them in quite a while, but you used to be able to buy the black hinge piece by itself. Then just cut or have cut the glass the way you want it.
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13819


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm looking for something ready to go. I recently bought a piece of glass and tried to cut to size but I broke both the pieces I bought lol. I'm looking for a top that styled like a bow front lid. Where the main part of the lid is just glass with a hinge at the front.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Why not get some clear lexan? It is easy to cut and often used in DIY lids.


----------



## Savetheplants (May 24, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Why not get some clear lexan? It is easy to cut and often used in DIY lids.


I get lexan cut at Plastic Depot. I have it cut 2/3 for the back under light part and 1/3 for for front access part. On the front part I have a one inch hole drilled for feeding the fish and putting my finger through to lift the lid. The back piece has a cut out on the back edge for the HOB filter or hoses. It also has a small 5/16 inch hole drilled in one of the back corners to insert tubing for CO2 or air.

There seems to be some debate over whether lexan or acrylic is better. So you might want to research that. Personally, I use Lexan. I used to have glass cut and drilled but that was too expensive.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You could even use clear corrugated plastic, which you can cut yourself.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

How thick should I go on the lexan? I'll need something fairly sturdy. There will be things dropped on it and a light will sit directly on top.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Stuff is strong as nails but expensive. I guess about 4mm should be plenty strong (you should not be able to break it).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAFunLT8gDk
Have a look at this vid too for another option of a $10 lid for a 40g

I'd go with the middle option I posted, can give some nice heat insulation in winter and keep running costs down.
They make greenhouses out of the stuff.


----------



## mrDS (Dec 4, 2015)

Willcooper
have you looked at aqueon versa top lids for a 40 br ? I believe the ones for 12" wide tanks do indeed have the hinge right down the center but the ones for 18" wide tanks the two panels are roughly 1/3 and 2/3 so that a light could be centered and not blocked by the hinge

Take care and have fun - mrDS


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

mrDS said:


> Willcooper
> have you looked at aqueon versa top lids for a 40 br ? I believe the ones for 12" wide tanks do indeed have the hinge right down the center but the ones for 18" wide tanks the two panels are roughly 1/3 and 2/3 so that a light could be centered and not blocked by the hinge
> 
> Take care and have fun - mrDS


I have and just looked at it again. It certainly looks like the black strip goes right down the center of the lid. I'll try to find more pics or vids to check. 



Nordic said:


> Stuff is strong as nails but expensive. I guess about 4mm should be plenty strong (you should not be able to break it).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAFunLT8gDk
> Have a look at this vid too for another option of a $10 lid for a 40g
> ...


I like the flat glass/plastic look so I may go with an 1/8th" sheet of lexan. I would still prefer a ready made lid but I can deal if need be. It's about 40$ shipped for what I would need.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Lol, you could buy another 40 gal at the next $1 sale for that... 
Wait, that's my bipolar showing again.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I know there are some clear hinges made for aquarium lids. Found something here (but this is not the source I was originally thinking of.....just cant find it quick elsewhere). Living Hinge for fish tanks and aquariums lids and canopy\'s

I've also had good luck fabbing my own lids like my video here and countless others out there: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh1bvmpUdlg


----------



## mrDS (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw a table of dimensions for the versa tops on Drs Foster and Smith that had some discrepancies in what lid fit what tank or what the panel sizes were. I also saw a page on Amazon for a 40 br lid with user comments below that stated the item shown and then described did not match. One was for a braced tank that needed a pair of half lids, while the other was for an unbraced tank that needed one full lid.

I will make an assumption that the OP's tank is unbraced, and in an attempt to be more helpful I will go to petsmart or petco after lunch with a tape measure and ask to see a 40 br versa top. I will report back later.

Take care and have fun - mrDS

Well a trip to pet world confirms what the OP saw, lids for 40 br tanks are hinged 50-50. Grrr... LoL

I guess i got my wrong idea from seeing a three piece lid on a 125 gal that had panels hinged 1/3 - 2/3

I'm sorry that product doesn't fit your needs and I apologize for posting false hope before going and checking

Take care and have fun - DS


----------



## dalfan039 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Pain in the Ass*

Hey so i had the same issue, i got my tank off of craiglist and wanted a hood, however, like you said no cross brace. Heres what i found https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AS80C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 So the issue with this is its about an inch off hence the subject. You can go one of two routes if theres a local glass shop ask them to cut the pieces, if not theres plenty of walk through online. Ohh and it only fits over half front to back. Wish i had thought to post first cause i would have went with the plastic idea.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I found a better fit on Amazon. I've read and watched what everyone posted. Super annoying that a popular planted tank like a 40 breeder wouldn't have a lid that is useful for a centered light. The guy I found on Amazon will do a free cut so I will order 1/8th" thick lexan sheet. $25 shipped


----------



## Chaz D (May 14, 2016)

So the Lexan won't warp? Can you post of send a link of what you purchased? Is that price for two pieces of Lexan? I've got the same tank and light combo. I'm getting good growth even with the light set back a bit I still want to fix this problem. You've got to wonder what Aqueon was thinking when the designed these lids.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Chaz D said:


> So the Lexan won't warp? Can you post of send a link of what you purchased? Is that price for two pieces of Lexan? I've got the same tank and light combo. I'm getting good growth even with the light set back a bit I still want to fix this problem. You've got to wonder what Aqueon was thinking when the designed these lids.


Lexan is just a brand name for polycarbonate like Kleenex is to tissue. Polycarbonate generally does not face or yellow, does not warp with moisture as easily as acrylic (if at all), and filters less UV than glass or acrylic.

I would personally buy a 36x18 sheet, then cut it yourself if you have access to any kind of saw. I make custom lids for my tanks and friends tanks, and it's awesome for sealing in CO2 if you custom drill and use water tight fittings to run your tubing into the tank.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D...2x48+lexan&dpPl=1&dpID=21KRWVSKGaL&ref=plSrch

I couldn't find a 36" size from the get go. I'm going to buy (haven't yet) a 12x48 and have it cut to 12x35. 35" is the exact inner lid size needed and it will be a bit short getting to the back but I don't mind that. I'll need some space for feeding and filters and what not but you can easily buy a 24x48 and have it cut to a perfect fit. On mine I'll also probably use a "splash guard" that comes with a versa lid that I have.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Willcooper said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm looking for something ready to go. I recently bought a piece of glass and tried to cut to size but I broke both the pieces I bought lol.


You can buy glass cut to size already.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I went to my hardware store and had them cut out a piece of glass and I just threw it on top..you can also buy hardware such as metal hinges and a handle super glue or some other type of adhesive..thats what I did for my 40b tank..What I really want to do is get one whole piece of glass and have just a small square cut out for feeding..but thats really not some thing possible or easy to do


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

My versa top that I have for my 20 cracked in half because something dropped on it that's why I'm looking at harder plastics. The 40 will be in the same place as the 20 is now. I just asked the seller who will do the free first cut how much they will charge for a second cut so I can get a 24x48 and have it cut to a better fit than a 12x35. If it's expensive for him to do I'll just order a 24x48 and find a friend with a saw to cut it to a closer fit with less of a gap


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Just buy the regular lid with the hinge and take the hinge off. Thats what I'm running on my 40 breeder.


----------



## LostSouth (Jul 16, 2016)

patfat said:


> I went to my hardware store and had them cut out a piece of glass and I just threw it on top..you can also buy hardware such as metal hinges and a handle super glue or some other type of adhesive..thats what I did for my 40b tank..What I really want to do is get one whole piece of glass and have just a small square cut out for feeding..but thats really not some thing possible or easy to do


Wouldn't be square, but you could always use a glass hole saw for the opening.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Couesfanatic said:


> Just buy the regular lid with the hinge and take the hinge off. Thats what I'm running on my 40 breeder.


That's what I did on my 20long. It was a versa top and I removed the hinge and used the piece that wasn't broken. I only get maybe 40% of my tank covered with it. I reached back out to the seller on Amazon selling the lexan who does the first cut free and they said they would do any straight cuts free. So I'm going to have them cut to a perfect fit leaving a space to the side for my aquaclear and enough room for feeding and dosing. All in all its $25 for the plastic cut to fit and $10 in shipping. Not bad for $35 total to have a cut to fit strong piece of plastic.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

LostSouth said:


> Wouldn't be square, but you could always use a glass hole saw for the opening.



Square or round it wouldn't bother me..I would just like to have one whole glass piece on top of my 40b and one little section for feeding..but thanks for the info I'll do some digging and see what I can come up with


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Willcooper said:


> That's what I did on my 20long. It was a versa top and I removed the hinge and used the piece that wasn't broken. I only get maybe 40% of my tank covered with it. I reached back out to the seller on Amazon selling the lexan who does the first cut free and they said they would do any straight cuts free. So I'm going to have them cut to a perfect fit leaving a space to the side for my aquaclear and enough room for feeding and dosing. All in all its $25 for the plastic cut to fit and $10 in shipping. Not bad for $35 total to have a cut to fit strong piece of plastic.


If you buy the regular lid, take the hinge off and use the plastic piece on the back, you will cover the whole tank. You can cut the plastic to open up space for a HOB or whatever you use.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Couesfanatic said:


> Willcooper said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I did on my 20long. It was a versa top and I removed the hinge and used the piece that wasn't broken. I only get maybe 40% of my tank covered with it. I reached back out to the seller on Amazon selling the lexan who does the first cut free and they said they would do any straight cuts free. So I'm going to have them cut to a perfect fit leaving a space to the side for my aquaclear and enough room for feeding and dosing. All in all its $25 for the plastic cut to fit and $10 in shipping. Not bad for $35 total to have a cut to fit strong piece of plastic.
> ...


Versa? Take the black hinge off and lay the glass side by side with the plastic on the back edge? If so, the quality of my current versa top couldn't handle it. Super thin glass and I need to be able to hold upwards of a stapler landing on it (cupboard directly above). I'm sure that would be fine if placed somewhere else.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

yep, mine was a versa


----------

